# killer 10 MIN STANDING ABS WORKOUT TO GET MAX RESULT.



## aman2719 (Feb 17, 2021)

If you're looking to slim your legs and thighs, this 25 day program is for you! To get slim legs you need to avoid high intensity and this whole program is designed to be low intensity to help you burn fat but also avoid bulk legs.


----------

